# End of Year Sale at Impact Soundworks: Extended one day!



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 15, 2016)

2016 has been a banner year for Impact Soundworks, marking the launch of 12 new virtual instruments, 5 free updates, all-new series and engines like Super Audio Cart / Ventus, and a whole new website. Now we're celebrating the holiday season with a *store-wide sale* offering up to *60% off our entire catalog*, from instruments and plugins to bundles!

> *Browse all instruments and bundles! Sale ends 11:59PM 1/1* <

We're also thrilled to announce to release of *MEGA BRASS*, our final instrument of 2016, and a truly epic way to close out the year. This is an over-the-top hybrid instrument with orchestral brass ensembles combined with up to 9 synth layers to give you that ultimate film/TV/game trailer sound that cuts through any mix.

Available as an individual $49 download, we're also *giving away MEGA BRASS with ALL orders of $99 or more at our site! *Just add $99 or more of ANY items to your cart and use the code "freemegabrass".

(p.s. ALL *Bravura Scoring Brass Complete* *owners *receive MEGA BRASS for free already! Just log in to *https://impactsoundworks.com/my-account/downloads/ (your account)* and check your Bravura product downloads!)

*MEGA BRASS DEMOS
*


*MEGA BRASS VIDEO
*


*ALL HOLIDAY SALE DISCOUNTS

BUNDLES*
_** Note: Bundles are already discounted, these are EXTRA sale discounts!_

Complete World Bundle: $299 _(27% off)_
Hybrid Scoring Bundle: $299 _(22% off)_
https://impactsoundworks.com/product/impact-everything-bundle-june2016/ (Impact: Everything Bundle): $1499 (15% off)
Orchestral Bundle: $399 _(25% off)_
Shreddage Rock Band: $199 _(33% off)_
(NEW!) Sound Design Treasure Bundle: $99 _(25% off)_
Ultimate ReFill Bundle: $79 _(20% off)_
*BASS*

Shreddage Bass 1: $39 _(33% off)_
Shreddage Bass 2: $75 _(24% off)_
*DRUMS / PERCUSSION*

Forest Frame Drums: $29 _(40% off)_
Groove Bias: $25_ (48% off)_
Impact: Steel: $29 _(40% off)_
Shreddage Drums: $69 _(30% off)_
*ELECTRONIC / SOUND DESIGN*

Celestia: Heavenly Sound Design: $99 _(28% off)_
Curio: Cinematic Toy Piano: $35 _(40% off)_
Juggernaut: Cinematic Electronic Scoring Tools: $99 _(33% off)_
ReForged: Cinematic Metallic Sound Design: $79 _(33% off)_
Resonance: Emotional Mallets: $39 _(50% off)_
https://impactsoundworks.com/product/shou-drum/ (Shou Drum): $29 _(40% off)_
Sonic Forest: $15 _(25% off)_
Sonic Ocean: $20 _(20% off)_
Super Audio Cart: $125 _(16% off)_
*ETHNIC / WORLD*

Koto Nation: $39 _(50% off)_
Plectra Series 1: Acoustic Bouzouki: $39 _(33% off)_
https://impactsoundworks.com/product/plectra-series-2-highland-harps/ (Plectra Series 2: Highland Harps): $29 _(40% off)_
Plectra Series 3: Kazakh Dombra: $19 _(34% off)_
Plectra Series 4: Turkish Oud: $69 _(30% off)_
Sitar Nation: $25 _(57% off)_
Ventus Series: Shakuhachi: $79 _(20% off)_
*GUITARS*

https://impactsoundworks.com/product/acoustic-revolutions-volume-1/ (Acoustic Revolutions Vol 1): $15 _(40% off)_
https://impactsoundworks.com/product/acoustic-revolutions-volume-2/ (Acoustic Revolutions Vol 2): $29 _(40% off)_
Archtop: Hollowbody Electric Guitar: $89 _(35% off)_
Django Gypsy Jazz Guitar: $119 _(20% off)_
Django Lead: $79 _(20% off)_
Django Rhythm: $59 _(25% off)_
Shreddage 1: $29_ (50% off)_
Shreddage 2: $99 _(28% off)_
Shreddage 2 SRP: $99 _(28% off)_
Shreddage 2 SRP Upgrade: $79 _(33% off)_
Shreddage 2 IBZ: $99 _(28% off)_
Shreddage 2 IBZ Upgrade: $79 _(33% off)_
Shreddage 2 Classic: $25 _(35% off)_
*ORCHESTRAL / CHORAL*
_** NOTE: Upgrades to Bravura Complete are discounted too! For example, got Chords & FX in the APD bundle sale? Email us to upgrade to Complete for just $100._

Bravura Scoring Brass Complete: $179 _(40% off)_
Pearl Concert Grand: $79 _(33% off)_
Rhapsody Orchestral Colors: $99 _(33% off)_
Rhapsody Orchestral Percussion: $129 _(35% off)_
Rhapsody Orchestral Percussion Essentials: $69 _(30% off)_
Vocalisa: Slavic Womens Choir: $79 _(38% off)_
*PLUGINS*

Peak Rider: $49 _(37% off)_
SNESVerb: $17 _(15% off)_
*SYNTH PRESETS*

FM Variations (Zebra 2): $19 _(24% off)_
Interplanetary (Massive): $19 _(24% off)_
Overload (Diva): $25 _(38% off)_
Tetralogy (Zebra 2): $15 _(40% off)_


----------



## StevenMcDonald (Dec 15, 2016)

Perfect. I've been wanting 2 things - intentionally over the top brass for trailer music, and a dedicated hybrid library with risers, hits, sweeps and the like. Juggernaut + Mega Brass for $99 is perfect for what I needed! Thanks! 

Also, I apparently qualified for Furia strings... so I got those too!


----------



## Tfis (Dec 15, 2016)

I bought Shreddage SRP full two days ago.
Will there be a grace period ?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 15, 2016)

Tfis said:


> I bought Shreddage SRP full two days ago.
> Will there be a grace period ?



Yes, shoot us an email


----------



## Vastman (Dec 15, 2016)

Andrew, this sounds FANTASTIC.... I have been thinking bout Celestia... well, you just cinched the deal... I ABSOLUTELY LOVE this Xmas present!!!! BTW all... Juggernaut is a total "get it" also...

Although, at $179 I may just try and find the duckets for Bravura!


----------



## Quasar (Dec 15, 2016)

Vastman said:


> Andrew, this sounds FANTASTIC.... I have been thinking bout Celestia... well, you just cinched the deal... I ABSOLUTELY LOVE this Xmas present!!!! BTW all... Juggernaut is a total "get it" also...


I got Celestia over the November holiday period. You won't regret it!


----------



## Vastman (Dec 15, 2016)

I almost bought it in their last sale but had just spent everything on either Tundra or SSS, can't remember... u have Bravura? I like the real time divisi setup...


----------



## bigcat1969 (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks for the full brass discount from the APD deal. Full brass and percussion along with colors (which I really need to figure out) and other stuff for 200 seems like a pretty good deal. Now i just need someone selling a nice woodwinds package for a 100 bucks and I'm set...


----------



## Tfis (Dec 16, 2016)

zircon_st said:


> Yes, shoot us an email



Thanks a lot. This is very kind and not to expect.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 20, 2016)

As the new thread title suggests, with Bravura Complete on sale we are also offering discounted upgrades to the full version! Contact us to get your code, which brings the price down to just $100 if you already own Chords & FX.


----------



## catsass (Dec 21, 2016)

Is there still a demo version available for Peak Rider? I am not seeing one on the product page, but I am seeing it mentioned in various product reviews.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 21, 2016)

Seems like the link was removed by accident sometime during our new site transition, sorry about that! It's back on the product page as a purchase option (for $0).

https://impactsoundworks.com/product/peak-rider/

By the way, we're actually wrapping up Peak Rider 2 now. Tons of new features including matching input signals to a specific constant level (super useful for vocals), advanced graphical EQ with gain matching, variable internal sidechain synth, Pro Tools compatibility etc :D


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 21, 2016)

Dived into the sale last night (my time). Picked up a couple of things I've had my eye on. Thank you ISW.


----------



## catsass (Dec 21, 2016)

zircon_st said:


> Seems like the link was removed by accident sometime during our new site transition, sorry about that! It's back on the product page as a purchase option (for $0).
> https://impactsoundworks.com/product/peak-rider/
> By the way, we're actually wrapping up Peak Rider 2 now. Tons of new features including matching input signals to a specific constant level (super useful for vocals), advanced graphical EQ with gain matching, variable internal sidechain synth, Pro Tools compatibility etc :D



Will Peak Rider 2 be a free update for owners of the current version?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 21, 2016)

catsass said:


> Will Peak Rider 2 be a free update for owners of the current version?



If you get Peak Rider during this sale, so 12/15 or later, it will be a free upgrade as part of the grace period. Otherwise it will be a nominal upgrade cost ($20-25).


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 21, 2016)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Dived into the sale last night (my time). Picked up a couple of things I've had my eye on. Thank you ISW.


Would Django be one of those things? I've got it sitting in my cart.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 21, 2016)

galactic orange said:


> Would Django be one of those things? I've got it sitting in my cart.


Actually no. Turning Japanese...
Finally got Shakuhachi and decided to give Koto Nation a whirl as well (seemed appropriate).


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 21, 2016)

Ah yes! That Koto Nation sale price is unreal. I wish I had gotten that good of a deal. I feel compelled to get Tin Whistle at the sale price along with Shakuhachi owner crossgrade price. What to do?

Django is more of a "would like to have" but I've got other guitar libraries I haven't even scratched the surface with. But Django is something special.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 22, 2016)

galactic orange said:


> Ah yes! That Koto Nation sale price is unreal. I wish I had gotten that good of a deal. I feel compelled to get Tin Whistle at the sale price along with Shakuhachi owner crossgrade price. What to do?
> 
> Django is more of a "would like to have" but I've got other guitar libraries I haven't even scratched the surface with. But Django is something special.


I've no doubt it's good I'm just not needing it right now and have to balance against the things I do need to get. It's certainly interesting and different to other guitar options out there.


----------



## Polarity (Dec 22, 2016)

In the end I decided to buy all Shreddage guitar models and Bass 2 and got Megabrass for free.
I had already Furia Staccatos, bought it a year ago and the original Shreddage 1, since years.
Not installed anything yet, I have some problems with a few corrupted files and downloads remaining to fix them.
(strange, after just downloaded once, but perhaps because I used a download plugin?)

Still thinking about Rhapsody Orchestral Percussion.
I like very much the Shakuachi, but maybe it will be for the future. Don't need it now. 

EDIT: corrupted files and downloads issues all resolved. THANKS to the guy of the support service.


----------



## Paul Owen (Dec 24, 2016)

After the splooge with Sonokinetic's Capriccio I think Juggernaut is going to top the year off for me with Mega Brass. Bring on the BRAAAAAAAAAMS. I know the braaams are hugely popular with some on this forum haha.


----------



## Quasar (Dec 27, 2016)

Just added Koto Nation and Sitar Nation here. Awesome deal, thanks!


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 27, 2016)

Got Bravura, Highland Harps, Tin Whistle, and the free Mega Brass for a ridiculous price. I really wanted to pick up a few more but my funds are nearly depeleted!


----------



## Vastman (Dec 27, 2016)

I am going to make Bravura my last purchase of the year... it is just too wonderfully crafted for such a, as galactic noted, "ridiculous price"... Had Spitfire or OT brass on my list, then whittled it down to Spitfire, as with the 25% Xmas discount, it was getting hard to resist... then, Zynaptic's Adaptiverb and PitchMap, at half off, became irresistible as they are REAL unique tools my VOICE yearned for... and with my few remaining duckets I have come to realize that "Bravura", when combined with MA1&2, Icenie and all the other Albions, and Project Sam's OE 1&2...(not to even mention all my EWQL, Kirk Hunter, and NI orchestrals that reside on an external drive) is the perfect companion... Plenty of instrument specific multis can be derived from all the wonderful libraries I already have... indeed, it is just a raft of riches and the need to add the uber expensive spit/ot options is just overkill...

Impact Soundworks did a great job, used some very innovative approaches, and this library has flown under the wire for awhile...The orchestrator and chord maker are pretty amazing, in and of themselves! Just re-listened to all the nakeds, re-watched all the vids and I've considered this from time to time and I thank you, Zynaptic... You shook up my thinking, causing me to redirect myself to a nicely done fairly priced end of an era (for me) acquisition extravaganza!

Bravura!

In 2017, I look forward to learning, practicing, writing, and playing... I'll have the time all the money I use to make couldn't buy... And I'll be playing in a playground of tools and toys no one could have imagined just a few years ago... I mean, just think about it... Yum!


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 27, 2016)

I just picked up Shakuhachi and Koto Nation for $100 US, and got Mega Brass & Furia Staccato Strings for free... nice...


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 27, 2016)

Vastman said:


> I am going to make Bravura my last purchase of the year... it is just too wonderfully crafted for such a, as galactic noted, "ridiculous price"... Had Spitfire or OT brass on my list, then whittled it down to Spitfire, as with the 25% Xmas discount, it was getting hard to resist... then, Zynaptic's Adaptiverb and PitchMap, at half off, became irresistible as they are REAL unique tools my VOICE yearned for... and with my few remaining duckets I have come to realize that "Bravura", when combined with MA1&2, Icenie and all the other Albions, and Project Sam's OE 1&2...(not to even mention all my EWQL, Kirk Hunter, and NI orchestrals that reside on an external drive) is the perfect companion... Plenty of instrument specific multis can be derived from all the wonderful libraries I already have... indeed, it is just a raft of riches and the need to add the uber expensive spit/ot options is just overkill...
> 
> Impact Soundworks did a great job, used some very innovative approaches, and this library has flown under the wire for awhile... Just re-listened to all the nakeds, re-watched all the vids and I've considered this from time to time and I thank you, Zynaptic... You shook up my thinking, causing me to redirect myself to a nicely done fairly priced end of an era (for me) acquisition extravaganza!
> 
> ...


That's awesome man.. I'm glad you were able to stock up on "stuff" for the long winters up North... say hello to Santa for me...


----------



## HiEnergy (Dec 28, 2016)

Bought Bravura FX/Chords, upgraded to Bravura Full. Had some issues, which were solved almost instantly. Andrew from ISW delivers a marvellous support. Great! Highly recommend buying from this company.


----------



## Rex282 (Dec 28, 2016)

lp59burst said:


> I just picked up Shakuhachi and Koto Nation for $100 US, and got Mega Brass & Furia Staccato Strings for free... nice...


What is the reason you got Furia strings for free also??...ok now I see..nevermind


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 28, 2016)

Rex282 said:


> What is the reason you got Furia strings for free also??


I'm not sure why. Was a bit surprised myself. When I went to check-out there was a button that said, iirc, _click here_ (or something to that effect) to get Mega Brass for free and another one that said _click here_ to get Furia Staccato Strings for free. I clicked on each one and it added them to the cart for $0. Maybe it was because I spent over some limit? I dunno... <shrug>


----------



## Vastman (Dec 28, 2016)

Yep... both are free... Furia is dinky and Mega Brass is interesting but Bravura is quite lovely... and for the price, it's a ridiculous deal...


----------



## Rex282 (Dec 28, 2016)

lp59burst said:


> I'm not sure why. Was a bit surprised myself. When I went to check-out there was a button that said iirc _click here_ (or something to that effect) to get Mega Brass for free and another one that said _click here_ to get Furia Staccato Strings for free. I clicked on each one and it added them to the cart for $0. Maybe it was because I spent over some limit? I dunno... <shrug>



yes that's what happened to me also PLUS it lowered all my other items...very cool!! Thanks Impact!!
Highland harps=$29..$25
Koto Nation=$39..$35
Sitar Nation=$25..$21
Curio Toy Piano=$35..$32
Highland Harps=$29..$25

$111

plus already free
Stroh Violin
Synthetic Drums


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 28, 2016)

Rex282 said:


> yes that's what happened to me also PLUS it lowered all my other items...very cool!! Thanks Impact!!
> Highland harps=$29..$25
> Koto Nation=$39..$35
> Sitar Nation=$25..$21
> ...


You bought the Highland Harps twice... that's probably why...


----------



## Rex282 (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## Rex282 (Dec 28, 2016)

lp59burst said:


> You bought the Highland Harps twice... that's probably why...


 
for stereo imaging...yeh..that's it....stereo..stereo imaging...sounds great...it's YUGE!!


----------



## Quasar (Dec 28, 2016)

lp59burst said:


> I'm not sure why. Was a bit surprised myself. When I went to check-out there was a button that said, iirc, _click here_ (or something to that effect) to get Mega Brass for free and another one that said _click here_ to get Furia Staccato Strings for free. I clicked on each one and it added them to the cart for $0. Maybe it was because I spent over some limit? I dunno... <shrug>



I bought a bunch of stuff from ISW this year (absolutely get Celestia! Unreal!) and when I put the Koto and Sitar Nation libraries in my cart, the prices were mysteriously several $$$ lower than the sale price. Impact Soundworks apparently doesn't mind making bank errors in our favor, and if this is a ploy to build good will, it's certainly working.

Developers don't get any classier than the good folks at Impact Soundworks IMHO.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 31, 2016)

OOPS! We typed the wrong time into our system and got dozens of emails that our sale ended early. This was not intentional! All items are BACK on sale and will remain that way for one extra day, since we messed up.

Sale now ends 11:59PM Jan 1st. Sorry!


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 31, 2016)

zircon_st said:


> OOPS! We typed the wrong time into our system and got dozens of emails that our sale ended early. This was not intentional! All items are BACK on sale and will remain that way for one extra day, since we messed up.
> 
> Sale now ends 11:59PM Jan 1st. Sorry!


What timezone please?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 31, 2016)

11:59PM Eastern Standard Time, on January 1st 2017 - so a full 24 hours after our original (intended) end time/date.


----------



## AllanH (Dec 31, 2016)

Thank you for extending. This also moves the sales into a new fiscal year for me, which is actually very helpful and makes a purchase realistic.


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 31, 2016)

I went ahead and bought Bravura to go with SSB. Bravura really is an amazing deal considering the depth and breadth of the instruments, articulations, & feature set of this VI... I really like the Orchestrator / Chord Builder. I already had the free Mega Brass and Furia VI's from my previous buy last week so no additional freebies this time...


----------



## catsass (Feb 9, 2017)

zircon_st said:


> Seems like the link was removed by accident sometime during our new site transition, sorry about that! It's back on the product page as a purchase option (for $0).
> https://impactsoundworks.com/product/peak-rider/
> By the way, we're actually wrapping up Peak Rider 2 now. Tons of new features including matching input signals to a specific constant level (super useful for vocals), advanced graphical EQ with gain matching, variable internal sidechain synth, Pro Tools compatibility etc :D


Any update on the impending release of Peak Rider 2? I am looking forward to it!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Feb 9, 2017)

It's 99.9% done - we're just fixing something with the installer permissions and working on the video tutorial content


----------

